# Aquinnah Police



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about the Aquinnah PD down on Martha's Vineyard? Is it a good department to work for?( I believe it might have been formerly known as Gay Head PD, but then the name was changed??)


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

VERY small and VERY quiet.


----------



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

*reply*

Nick - I sent you a PM. If you get a chance to reply at some point, Id appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Gorish I worked as a summer cop for 4 yrs. The best ones on the Vineyard to work for from one being the best to 6 the worst, I would say. Now When I was there I worked for Tisbury and Edgartown. The others I knew people that worked there. That was then maybe some have gotten better.

1.) Chilmark
2.) Oak Bluffs
3.) Edgartown
4.) Tisbury (Vineyard Haven)
5.) West Tisbury
6.) Gayhead/Aquinnah

I worked for P-town for 2 yrs, great place I suggest you also look there you will do and learn a lot.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

*MV*

This will be my third Summer as a Special Officer for the Edgartown PD. Working for any of the towns on the Vineyard is a good way of obtaining job experience, and getting your foot in the door of the CJ field. Aquinnah, is a very quiet town, and as Nick pointed out, you will be spending alot of time doing parking details.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Nick-Do you see Paul from Aquinnah PD at all? He was my bud from the Plymouth Day Spa Academy. How's he doing?? Tell him Rich said Hello &amp; best wishes..... :wink:


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

Yeah Rich, I saw him yesterday. They sent me all the way down there to do a detail. He's doing well, I'll let him know you say hello!

Nick


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Nick,

Are u Nick C. or Nick P.?


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

Neither!


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

You work for OB, right?


----------

